# Want a new start



## the woodster (May 22, 2014)

Hi all, My Name is Karl and i am married to Deb, we are both in our forties and our two kids are grown up , our daughter lives and works in Dubai and our son is at uni.

up until the recession hit the uk in 2009 we had a very successful business of ten years. we owned and managed a Fully Licensed End of Life vehicle treatment facility for which we held(and still do ) a Waste Management license along with Certificates of technical competency allowing us to manage all types of waste (excluding nuclear waste).

when the recession hit the uk it was just the start of an unbelievable, unforeseen and unavoidable set of circumstances , the government bought in the car take back scheme which cut out the independent treatment facilities , my landlord passed away and because we refused to buy the land that our business traded from (i still had five years on my lease) off his daughter she increased our rent by a staggering 58% , not bad seeing as inflation was at 0.5% and then Deb had a nasty car accident which put her out of action for twelve months and me under extreme pressure. we ploughed on for as long as we could but to cut a very long story short we had to fold our family business and in doing so lost everything including our family home . we where effectively homeless and received absolutely no help from our local council , to who we must have paid tens of thousands of pounds in rates etc .. we even sponsored the towns football team! 

two years down the line and we are getting there, we are both working and have a roof over our head but have become increasingly disillusioned with Britain ( i wont say Great Britain because it simply isn`t) 

i know i`m banging on but i will get to the point of this posting (and hopefully its a good read lol) 

we worked bloody hard to achieve our licenses and certificates and had to adhere to the strict regulations required to be Licensed motor salvage operators and now the government and environment agency have decided that any eastern European can come and live in this country claim for everything (our family of three had to survive on £105 a week! and we have paid in our whole working life?)be issued with an "environmental permit" allowing them to jump in their transit van and collect "scrap" cars - what a kick in the teeth!

so now to my question , we have decided that this country is just not worth investing our time and efforts into anymore , as far as where concerned its done. 

So does America have any openings for the sort of thing we do ? and if so where do you start? trust me we are well educated people ,where not thick but from what i can see on the net its a minefield so any advise you might be able to offer would be gratefully received.

we don't care where we have to go to work and live as we have no ties to this country other than my son who has already decided that when he finishes uni he`s off to Japan . We quite like the idea of Detroit , i know some people will think this crazy but we built our last business from nothing and ploughed everything back into the community and would get great satisfaction in helping out and being part of the Detroit rebuild.

sorry if i have waffled on but when you have been through the ringer like my family and i sometimes i just need to justify to myself and others that what happened to us was not our fault and that we were let down by this country.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Karl - I hate to be the one to ask you this but what visa to you plan to use?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

have you ever been to Detroit 

its the most depressed city .. totally bankrupt in 203
According to Forbes Magazine, Detroit was the most dangerous city in the United States in 2012 for the fourth year


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

It's not going to happen. You may be intelligent people but there is nothing from you story that can get you into America unless you have a load of cash to spend.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Laughing hysterically at your comment about Detroit. You build, they rob you. You give, they will take. You will need to be fearful each and every day that you don't get shot and if that isn't enough, the US, State and Local governments will tax and regulate you out of your business. 

We saw such a difference in America that we left and have plans to return.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Must say people are very negative about Detroit, however it has lots of suburban area that are nice and safe. Our offices are in Birmingham and that's quite OK. I have friends living in Novi and Farmington hills also good. Think its just a matter of where you are. 
I am relocating to the bay area and never realized that Oakland is also one of the most dangerous area in the US although I visit there almost once every 6 weeks.
For your actual question I would start looking at postings to see many vacancies there are in certain area you like to apply (or check how many businesses there are in the area you want to start) moving from there. Also focus on low cost area (Detroit would surely quality but also nicer places).
Good luck


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

another Detroit tit bit ... one in every 3 pregnancies is terminated


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

I moved to Detroit January 2013 and live in the city. We love it! My husband works downtown and we live at 7 mile. My husband takes the bus to work, we walk in our neighborhood and still have not been robbed, burgled, shot or otherwise threatened.. I applaud your mentality to try to and help a city grow - that is the reason we chose to live and work in Detroit. 

With regards to actually getting to the states, your visa might be an issue.


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

And Davis1, what does the abortion statistic matter? As far as I see, it means that young women are choosing to be responsible and taking the hard decision to end a pregnancy rather than continue with it and bring a child into the world that they cannot afford / don't want.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

AmandaL said:


> And Davis1, what does the abortion statistic matter? As far as I see, it means that young women are choosing to be responsible and taking the hard decision to end a pregnancy rather than continue with it and bring a child into the world that they cannot afford / don't want.


we obviously see things very differently


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Folks - if you want to discuss Rowe v. Wade please do so in the "lounge" . Thank you.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

> And Davis1, what does the abortion statistic matter? As far as I see, it means that young women are choosing to be responsible and taking the hard decision to end a pregnancy rather than continue with it and bring a child into the world that they cannot afford / don't want.


Detroit has a lot of poverty.


----------

